# ci sta



## sqlines

Hi,

Could someone tell me how to translate "ci sta" in the following sentence :

Forse ho fatto un errore su una trottola, ci sta, cioè non dovrebbe succedere a una campionessa come me.

Thanks.


----------



## infinite sadness

"ci sta" means _"this is something which could happen"_.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao IS, così semplice? Potresti usarlo in delle frasi di più in modo di poter vedere come funziona in altri casi?

Grazie!


----------



## neuromatico

Hi sqlines,

You might want to look at these previous threads, which I found by entering "ci sta" into the 'Dictionary Look-up' box. 

ci sta proprio
Ci sta tutto
Li allora ci sta


----------



## infinite sadness

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ciao IS, così semplice? Potresti usarlo in delle frasi di più in modo di poter vedere come funziona in altri casi?
> 
> Grazie!


No, non è così semplice: il senso cambia a seconda della frase di riferimento.
Messo tra due virgole, per me ha il significato di "può capitare", "può succedere".


----------



## federicoft

Alex_Murphy said:


> Potresti usarlo in delle frasi di più in modo di poter vedere come funziona in altri casi?



Solitamente è usato in opposizione a qualche cosa_.

Ci sta sbagliare un calcio di rigore/una nota/una domanda, ma.._.

i.e. this is something likely to happen but...


----------



## You little ripper!

infinite sadness said:


> No, non è così semplice: il senso cambia a seconda della frase di riferimento.
> Messo tra due virgole, per me ha il significato di "può capitare", "può succedere".


In that case it could also be translated simply as "it /these things happen(s)".


----------



## Alxmrphi

In questo scenario, è giusto? ....

Davanti un club, fuori, e qualcuno è nervoso, aggitato per alcun motivo, e qualcun'altro gli offre una sigaretta, lui potrebbe rispondere "Sì, grazie, ci sta." per vuol dire è esattamente qualcosa che lui vorrebbe in questo momento etc?

Ha senso qui?


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> In questo scenario, è giusto? ....
> 
> Davanti a un club, fuori, e qualcuno è nervoso, agitato per qualche motivo, e qualcun'altro gli offre una sigaretta, lui potrebbe rispondere "Sì, grazie, ci sta." per vuol dire che è esattamente qualcosa che lui vorrebbe in questo momento etc?



Secondo me calza a pennello.


----------



## brian

The sentence in this thread honestly sounds kind of weird to me... I can't seem to wrap my head around the _ci sta_, which in this case seems to have a different meaning from what I'm used to, which is something like "it's needed, suitable, fitting, etc." This is also the meaning of _ci sta_ in the 3 threads cited by neuromatico as well as in Alex's example, e.g. _Yes, thanks (for the cigarette), it's exactly what I needed._

In this case, the sentence makes no sense (to me) with that meaning, because in that case it'd mean _Maybe I made an error, but that was necessary/what was needed/bound to happen(?), I mean that shouldn't happen to a champion like me._  Makes no sense.

Okay so let's take IS's opinion that _ci sta = this is something which could happen_. First of all, that's quite different from the other meaning of _ci sta_, which is confusing. Second of all, the sentence as a whole still doesn't make much sense because now it's like _"So maybe I messed up, (but) this is something that could happen, I mean it shouldn't happen to a champion like myself."_ If it's something that could happen (to anyone), then what's the point of saying it shouldn't happen to her? 

I'm really confused on this whole thing, basically. 

If anything, I would have expected something like this: _Forse ho fatto un errore su una trattola, ci sta, *MA* (ciò nonostante) non dovrebbe succedere a una campionessa come me._


----------



## empusa

sqlines said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell me how to translate "ci sta" in the following sentence :
> 
> Forse ho fatto un errore su una trottola, ci sta, cioè non dovrebbe succedere a una campionessa come me.
> 
> Thanks.


 
In this case the expression "_*ci sta*_" refers to a possibility,It means "_*could be*_".


----------



## brian

It still makes no sense to me.  Here's how I read it:

_Maybe I messed up on a spin*, it could've been/it may have happened/it could happen, I mean (that is) it shouldn't happen to a champion like me._

E' la combinazione di _ci sta_ and _cioè non dovrebbe succedere... _che mi lascia perplesso.

*_trottola_ - in questo contesto si tratta del pattinaggio, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Brian, probably the sentence went on some more after campionessa, and looks like a transcript of an interview and lacking the correct punctuation.

Here's how I interpret it (with an added continuation, and some punctuation, that makes sense):

Forse ho fatto un errore su una trottola, ci sta [=è possibile che sia successo]. Cioè: non dovrebbe succedere a una campionessa come me, però è successo...
Maybe I messed up on a spin, it may have happened. I mean, it shouldn't happen to a champion like me, but still, it happened._..


_


----------



## brian

Ah.. there you go. I was waiting for that *ma/però* but it wasn't there. 

It makes much more sense like that.


----------



## federicoft

Quel "ci sta" è un'espressione non molto elegante, tipica della lingua parlata, che la trascrizione scritta non rende bene.
Significa: è qualcosa che può capitare, si deve mettere in conto, non è inconcepibile che accada.

_Ci sta arrivare con cinque minuti di ritardo ad un appuntamento.
Ci sta sbagliare strada in una notte piovosa d'inverno.
Sbagliare un tiro ci sta, ma sparare tutte le palle in tribuna è vergognoso._

Possibile che nessun dizionario la riporti?


----------



## empusa

As federicoft said, "_ci sta_" is an informal expession, used in spoken speech.


----------



## brian

I get the meanings of _ci sta_; it's just that in this sentence it didn't make much sense to me, perhaps because it's taken out of context. Stella's example context makes perfect sense.


----------



## neuromatico

Perhaps "shit happens", or would that be _too_ informal.


----------



## federicoft

brian8733 said:


> I get the meanings of _ci sta_; it's just that in this sentence it didn't make much sense to me, perhaps because it's taken out of context. Stella's example context makes perfect sense.



Here's the complete sentence, from this article:

_«Forse ho fatto un errore su una trottola, ci sta, cioè non dovrebbe succedere a una campionessa come me, ma questo è stato l’Europeo delle complicazioni strane. Prima il salto mancato nel programma corto, ora questi giri che sembrano troppi. In più non sono riuscita a piazzare combinazioni triple. So cosa non devo fare ai Mondiali.»_

It shouldn't have happened to a _campionessa_ like me, still these things happen, it's the luck of the draw etc.


----------



## brian

Okay thank you. 

Again, I was expecting a *ma/però*, and without it, the sentence made little sense to me. It's good to see that there _is_ a *ma*, and now it makes perfect sense, given the full context.

Now we see how important it is to give complete sentences!


----------



## Jim Dandy

Il testo seguente, che si riferisce alla pena comminata alla Ferrari ieri nella F1, serve da un esempio dell'uso di _ci sta_.

_Ci sta, visto che tutto è stato evidente. Non ci sta che una squadra non debba essere libera di operare le scelte che crede._

Secondo me, ci sta = I agree. Giusto?


----------



## elena73

Ci sta: I perceive it as a: ''Yes, it's possible'' 
Non ci sta che ecc...=it shouldn't however happen that etc...


----------



## Blackman

Si, in senso ampio significa: ( per me ) ci sta. Dunque io sono d'accordo che ci stia.


----------



## MünchnerFax

_That's fair, that's right_ sono altri due concetti veicolati da questa espressione in questo contesto.


----------



## Jim Dandy

Grazie a tutti, molto gentile!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

L'espressione è relativamente "recente"; sospetto si sia fatta strada nell'italiano venendo da un'espressione regionale o da un municipalismo. Devo riconoscere che è breve e efficace, ma non credo mi piacerà mai. 
Per me fa un po' il paio col televisivo "della serie..." che ci perseguita da anni.
Il significato, com'è stato detto, varia con la situazione, ma direi che un "traduttore" ombrello in italiano potrebbe essere: è ammissibile/comprensibile ecc.
GS


----------



## rafanadal

The stand-up comedian, now big name in comedy, Checco Zalone is the one who gave major contribution to the spreading and legitimisation of the use of the infamous "ci sta" as discussed in this thread.
In one of his very funny monologue he told about a typical wedding lunch in the south of Italy, extremely long, crowded and noisy.
At one point a punch-up, a fight occurs and cops are called and all.
One of the guest goes: "c'mon guys, we're in 2009, we're not living in cockoo-cloud land, a knife stabbing at a wedding....CI STA!!!
Meaning, it's legitimised now, we don't need to scandalize ourselves.
I suppose the correct interpretation in this case is this: we no longer have to get scandalized or worry too much about it.
It's part of the package.


----------



## london calling

rafanadal said:


> I suppose the correct interpretation in this case is this: we no longer have to get scandalized or worry too much about it.
> It's part of the package.


It's only to be expected.


----------



## Aureliano

Those "ci sta" and "cioè" are very very informal, and quite ugly. Especially "cioè", here has a particular use. "Cioè" in spoken langauge it's very used among young people, and very often in the same speech, as if it were a "verbal tic". 
"Cioè", used in this way, sounds quite ridicuolous and almost irritating. In Rome, with little grace, you can hear "cioè" pronounced as "cè". 
An example:
"Cioè non puoi proprio capire che cosa m'è successo ieri, cioè stavo sull'autobus e indovina chi ho incontrato? Cioè non puoi capire, cioè non ci potevo credere, cioè c'era Marco sull'autobus!"
(Actually, you'll never hear someone using "cioè" in this way and use such a good italian. In Rome maybe you could hear the same speech in this way:
"Cè non poi popo capi' che m'è successo ieri, cè stavo sull'autobus e indovina chi ho beccato? Cè non poi capi', cè 'n ce stavo popo a crede, cè c'era marco sull'autobus!". Only young and rough people speak in this way, but it is an epidemic disease).

"Ci sta", as other people said, means:
1. Something necessary, good, that fits the situation. eg. "Dopo 8 ore di lezione un caffè ci sta, ci sta tutto"
2. Something that you admit that it fits the situation, although you don't like it very much. eg "Visto che ho studiato solo un giorno un brutto voto ci sta"
3. I admit some mistake (but usually straight after I try to justify or diminish my mistake). eg. "_Forse ho fatto un errore su una trottola, ci sta, cioè non dovrebbe  succedere a una campionessa come me, *ma* questo è stato l’Europeo delle  complicazioni strane_"


P.S.: Obviously correct my english!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Aureliano.

My compliments, especially for the three definitions/explanations and for the English. There seems to be lexicography in your future.

There are some minor imperfections (eg nationality adjectives must be capitalized).

All the very best.

GS


----------

